# Using Wyndham points for DVC?



## asdfasdf (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi. I'm a timeshare and Tug newbie. I recently picked up some Bonnet Creek points on Ebay and am wondering how difficult it is to exchange into DVC? 

If I get my points in July, what is the likelihood that I might be able to trade into DVC this year or next? I just don't want to tell my daughter that we might be able to stay at DVC if it's not really likely. I bought Bonnet Creek because I think it's an awesome resort that we would love to stay at even if I can't get into DVC. 

How many points would I need to stay at a studio, one BR, or two BR? One last question...my dream is to stay at the Boardwalk or BCV. Is it even remotely possible to accomplish that with a trade? I don't care if it's a studio or one BR. 

Thanks so much for any response!


----------



## bnoble (Feb 13, 2016)

A one bedroom at Saratoga is quite possible many weeks of the year.  1BRs are the predominant size; studios and 2BRs are essentially never deposited. A 1BR at OKW is also possible, as they are at VWL and AKV, but these three are all much less likely.

BWV, BCV, GFV, and BLT are longshots if that. Holding out for one is a lot like hitting the lottery unless your dates are very flexible and then it's only "hit by lightning" rare. To even have a faint hope for one of these you will need a very well-aged search. PVB is not yet in the Directory, but might be within the next year or two. I suspect it will almost never be deposited though.

The point values required for any Orlando resort are the same, and vary only by size or season.  So, if you see the point values for any other 1BR during the time frame you are considering, the DVC resorts will cost the same. This is true of any "area" in RCI---point values are averaged across the entire area.

My advice: don't be greedy about what resort you get. This is a hard enough exchange as it is, and SSR is perfectly fine.


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 13, 2016)

I thought I had read there is a regional block preventing Orlando from exchanging into Orlando....


----------



## bnoble (Feb 13, 2016)

That only applies to direct individual ownerships, not mini-systems that exchange via a portal. So Wyndham owners with deeds at Orlando resorts are not blocked, nor are HGVC owners in the Orlando area, etc.


----------



## asdfasdf (Feb 13, 2016)

bnoble said:


> A one bedroom at Saratoga is quite possible many weeks of the year.  1BRs are the predominant size; studios and 2BRs are essentially never deposited. A 1BR at OKW is also possible, as they are at VWL and AKV, but these three are all much less likely.
> 
> BWV, BCV, GFV, and BLT are longshots if that. Holding out for one is a lot like hitting the lottery unless your dates are very flexible and then it's only "hit by lightning" rare. To even have a faint hope for one of these you will need a very well-aged search. PVB is not yet in the Directory, but might be within the next year or two. I suspect it will almost never be deposited though.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply! I would be more than happy to stay at Saratoga Springs! I've always wanted to buy DVC but it just isn't feasible on my salary so I'm so happy to have a shot through Wyndham points. I'm also excited about Bonnet Creek...it seems very nice.


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for the clarification, bnoble.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Feb 13, 2016)

My home resort is Bonnett Creek. It's a beautiful resort and easy access to all the Disney Parks. The rooms are larger and much more comfortable than DVC in my opinion. We have stayed at Saratoga Springs DVC and enjoyed staying there also. We liked the ease of the bus service it was nice to not have to deal with driving and parking at the various parks, but the 1BR unit is very small.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Feb 13, 2016)

*another question*

I hope you don't mind me jumping in on this ...but I have basically the sames questions.  

How far in advance can you/should you start your search for DVC?  We just bought points at Edisto Island SC.  I'm also very new to this forum.  Is there somewhere that shows the points exchange from Wyndham to DVC?  We just won the ebay auction Thursday so I'm very excited and looking for all the info I can get. 

Thanks


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 13, 2016)

RCI is strictly age of search, assuming you have enough TPUs. With Wyndham, you just have to deposit enough for the room size you want. That being said, most DVC deposits in the last few months have been 1 bedroom units at SSR or OKW. There have been virtually no 2 bedroom exchanges.  I would start as close to 2 years out as possible.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## dansyr2514 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you!  I am very unfamiliar with this so I appreciate your help.  With a 157000 point contract at Edisto Island SC, will I have enough tpu's to trade into a one bedroom?  I understand that tpu is trading power unit.   

In my earlier research, I thought it was more of a set number of points to trade in to a one bedroom.   I thought I saw a chart somewhere .



Thanks for being patient with me


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 13, 2016)

Sorry, with Wyndham you just deposit points. A 1 bedroom prime would require 126,000 points. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 13, 2016)

Sorry, with Wyndham you just deposit points. A 1 bedroom prime would require 126,000 points. https://b2b.rci.com/post-wvr-en_US/home/wvr-exchange-points-chart.page


----------



## dansyr2514 (Feb 13, 2016)

ok..thank you. That's what I thought but wasn't sure.  Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## rdiamond62 (Feb 14, 2016)

I set up my OGS with RCI about 14 months before my desired trip date. I selected all DVC resorts and used the date span of 12/1-12/14 check in dates. About 7 months before the trip date, I received notification of a 1br at SSR. It was all very easy and everything went through smoothly.

Rich


----------



## ailin (Feb 14, 2016)

The Wyndham to RCI point chart is a guideline, it won't go over that amount, but sometimes it's less.  You can look at other Orlando resorts for the same time period you want that have availability in RCI, it will be the same number for DVC Orlando.  The Wyndham/RCI points value depends on location and season, not on the particular resort (unlike TPUs).

Also, you don't need to actually deposit the points until it matches.  No need to tie up points or possibly have leftovers.  When an OGS matches, you have about 3 days to confirm it (4 if it matches on a Sunday).  Once you see the match, you can then transfer points to RCI, which shows up in your RCI account the next day.


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 14, 2016)

We matched in December for a 1BR SSR in late May. The search was set in July 2015. I bought the RCI insurance, whatever it's called. Then we matched in early January to a 1BR at BWV for the week prior (which was actually better for us), canceled the SSR week and got our points back, paid another exchange fee (ouch, but still overall less expensive than other means of staying in DVC), and took the BWV exchange. That search was set up in September 2014, so it was aged about 16 months. And the exchange was only 105k Wyndham points, so that really depends on the season.

Overall moral of the story, it pays to be flexible, and it helps to have more than one search running at a time.


----------



## asdfasdf (Feb 14, 2016)

ailin said:


> The Wyndham to RCI point chart is a guideline, it won't go over that amount, but sometimes it's less.  You can look at other Orlando resorts for the same time period you want that have availability in RCI, it will be the same number for DVC Orlando.  The Wyndham/RCI points value depends on location and season, not on the particular resort (unlike TPUs).
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you don't need to actually deposit the points until it matches.  No need to tie up points or possibly have leftovers.  When an OGS matches, you have about 3 days to confirm it (4 if it matches on a Sunday).  Once you see the match, you can then transfer points to RCI, which shows up in your RCI account the next day.



Thanks! I don't have access to my account yet but it seems like a good system. 


rdiamond62 said:


> I set up my OGS with RCI about 14 months before my desired trip date. I selected all DVC resorts and used the date span of 12/1-12/14 check in dates. About 7 months before the trip date, I received notification of a 1br at SSR. It was all very easy and everything went through smoothly.
> 
> Rich



Awesome...I'd love to stay at SSR!



paxsarah said:


> We matched in December for a 1BR SSR in late May. The search was set in July 2015. I bought the RCI insurance, whatever it's called. Then we matched in early January to a 1BR at BWV for the week prior (which was actually better for us), canceled the SSR week and got our points back, paid another exchange fee (ouch, but still overall less expensive than other means of staying in DVC), and took the BWV exchange. That search was set up in September 2014, so it was aged about 16 months. And the exchange was only 105k Wyndham points, so that really depends on the season.
> 
> Overall moral of the story, it pays to be flexible, and it helps to have more than one search running at a time.



Okay thank you! BWV is where I really want to stay! How much was the additional exchange fee?


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 14, 2016)

asdfasdf said:


> How much was the additional exchange fee?



The current fee is $219.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Feb 14, 2016)

*Wish us luck!*

Thanks so much.  We will be getting all of this years points as soon as everything is transferred to us.  We won't be able to use the this year so hoping to be able to deposit to rci right away and start searching for early December 2017.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 14, 2016)

dansyr2514 said:


> Thanks so much.  We will be getting all of this years points as soon as everything is transferred to us.  We won't be able to use the this year so hoping to be able to deposit to rci right away and start searching for early December 2017.


People are going to tell you that early December is the busiest time of the year for DVC because of low points, homeowners association meetings, holiday decorations, etc, etc, etc.  And it is.

BUT...being busy for DVC is not the same as *being difficult for an RCI exchange* -- in fact, they are almost logical opposites.  RCI exchanges depend on DVC owners using their points to exchange *OUT OF* DVC.

Put in your ongoing search early and you should be successful.  

Personally, I would do one for BCV/BWV (what you really want), and one for OKW (better than SSR and probably available), and certainly NOT do a search for _any_ DVC, because you will almost certainly get SSR.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Feb 14, 2016)

JimMIA said:


> People are going to tell you that early December is the busiest time of the year for DVC because of low points, homeowners association meetings, holiday decorations, etc, etc, etc.  And it is.
> 
> BUT...being busy for DVC is not the same as *being difficult for an RCI exchange* -- in fact, they are almost logical opposites.  RCI exchanges depend on DVC owners using their points to exchange *OUT OF* DVC.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for the awesome advice!!!


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 15, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> The current fee is $219.



$219 online, $229 on the phone. I ended up paying two exchange fees - one for the SSR exchange (actually, when I first put in the OGS for it) and then another after I canceled SSR when I booked BWV.



JimMIA said:


> Personally, I would do one for BCV/BWV (what you really want), and one for *OKW (better than SSR and probably available)*, and certainly NOT do a search for _any_ DVC, because you will almost certainly get SSR.



In the last year or so, I haven't seen OKW to be any more available than the other non-SSR resorts. My recommendation is to check the sightings board here at TUG where people post both DVC sightings and OGS matches to see the history. Prior to the change in DVC deposit patterns a year or so ago, OKW and SSR seemed to both come up much more frequently than the others. Now, SSR is the vast majority of deposits and all of the other resorts, including OKW, are rarer.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Feb 15, 2016)

In the last year or so, I haven't seen OKW to be any more available than the other non-SSR resorts. My recommendation is to check the sightings board here at TUG where people post both DVC sightings and OGS matches to see the history. Prior to the change in DVC deposit patterns a year or so ago, OKW and SSR seemed to both come up much more frequently than the others. Now, SSR is the vast majority of deposits and all of the other resorts, including OKW, are rarer.[/QUOTE]

Thank you.  Where do I find sightings board?


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 15, 2016)

You must become a tug member, add it to your login, and then it will be visible.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Feb 15, 2016)

alexadeparis said:


> You must become a tug member, add it to your login, and then it will be visible.



Thanks.  Doing that now!


----------



## littlestar (Feb 15, 2016)

After you make an exchange into DVC, there is also a $95.00 fee that Disney's front desk collects when you check in.  Saratoga is pretty much all I see now days via exchange through RCI. If Boardwalk and Beach Club are your heart's desire, you could always rent points from an owner for a stay there.

If you want to make an extra trip to Orlando or elsewhere, you will have access to RCI cash deals - Last Calls and Extra Vacations. We have taken advantage of these and paid as little as $199 for a week's vacation in Orlando at various offsite resorts and other areas of the country.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 15, 2016)

paxsarah said:


> In the last year or so, I haven't seen OKW to be any more available than the other non-SSR resorts. My recommendation is to check the sightings board here at TUG where people post both DVC sightings and OGS matches to see the history. Prior to the change in DVC deposit patterns a year or so ago, OKW and SSR seemed to both come up much more frequently than the others. Now, SSR is the vast majority of deposits and all of the other resorts, including OKW, are rarer.


I think one reason we see mostly SSR OGS matches is that so many people put "any WDW DVC" as their search criteria.  If you do that, the overwhelming probability is that you will match with SSR.

I haven't been following the Sightings forum closely, but I just went over there and I saw both OKW and VWL matches for June (the most current bulk deposit).

We're kinda Disneyed out, but if I were looking I would certainly do one search for _what I really wanted_ and a second one for _whatever I'd take.
_
I'd personally prefer a 2BR at Bonnet Creek to any 1BR at DVC, but we drive up from Miami.  We are very familiar with the area, drive to all the parks, and prefer the variety and quality of dining offsite anyway.  Obviously not everyone's needs and preferences are the same as ours.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 15, 2016)

littlestar said:


> If you want to make an extra trip to Orlando or elsewhere, you will have access to RCI cash deals - Last Calls and Extra Vacations. We have taken advantage of these and paid as little as $199 for a week's vacation in Orlando at various offsite resorts and other areas of the country.


This is a great suggestion.  Orlando is a very over-built timeshare market and there are always decent deals, especially with Last Calls.

Our daughter participated in a Duke University TIP week-long camp in St Pete a couple of years ago.  Mommy couldn't stand the thought of being 4 hours away in Miami, so we got a $199 Last Call (7 nights, 1 BR at Vacation Village at Parkway) and it was fine.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Feb 15, 2016)

Still waiting for my code to sign in as a paid user to searching the sitings. We usually do rent Dvc to stay at Boardwalk or grand Floridian villas but I figured if we were going to have all the extra points next year , we might as well use them instead of paying to rent.


----------



## jasonv1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Be interesting to see if you are successful getting Grand Floridian via points (if that is your plan), although it will depend on what room you want (and when of course).

Once that 7 month window hits for non-home resort owners to book anything on the monorail starts booking up. The Polynesian is a different story since it isn't sold though yet, but the other monorail resorts are fully sold. Of course Poly may always be the easiest to get of all due to limited room types compared to all other DVC resorts.

Boardwalk is usually doable at 7 months unless it is Food and Wine season, then there are no guarantees. Most people prefer the short stumbling distance between Epcot and Boardwalk during the F&W events.




dansyr2514 said:


> Still waiting for my code to sign in as a paid user to searching the sitings. We usually do rent Dvc to stay at Boardwalk or grand Floridian villas but I figured if we were going to have all the extra points next year , we might as well use them instead of paying to rent.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Feb 16, 2016)

We'll take what we can get but BWV or GFV would be awesome!


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm pretty sure GFV has never been reported on this board. Now that very few units outside of SSR are being deposited, I'd say the chances are pretty low.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 17, 2016)

paxsarah said:


> I'm pretty sure GFV has never been reported on this board. Now that very few units outside of SSR are being deposited, I'd say the chances are pretty low.


I also think VGF is VERY unlikely.  I don't follow this stuff that closely, but I've never heard of a VGF deposit -- not even one room.


----------

